

Ask HN: Interested in using Lisp for IMAP with SSL and S3? - gibsonf1

With extensions not yet published in the latest release of mel-base and additional functions I've added to allow storing email to s3 (using ZS3) and retrieving back as a multi-part with attachments, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a blog post on it?
======
wglb
I am interested.

------
vsync
Yes please

